# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  الليالي الثقافية الرمضانية - ياناس المنبر

## عم نصرالدين

*الليالي الثقافية الرمضانية ؟؟؟؟

هل كانت حلماً صعب المنال ؟
أم أقيمت لكنها مبثوثة أرضياً؟؟؟

نهنئ مشاركات المنبر الرياضية في الدورة الرمضانية بفريق كرة القدم والذي يسير بخطيً ثابتةً واثقة.
كما نشيد بافطار رمضان السنوي الذي بث مباشرة علي المنبر ونحيي نجم الافطار مايقومابي

وكنا تعشم في قيام الليالي الثقافية ... 

كما نتمني أن يمن الله علي جميع الأعضاء بليلة القدر
*

----------


## acba77

*احيك اخي نصر الدين علي هذه اللفتة البارعة
                        	*

----------

